# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Есть 2 офиц. токена на тренинг 1С: Управл. Торговлей 11 Гилёва, Насипова

## Tak

Куплены 3 официальных токена, 2 из которых - лишние (по 800 р./шт.)
http://www.********/vamshop/index.php?cat=13
1С:Управление Торговлей - Быстрый старт (версия для троих участников)
Тренинг "1С:Управление Торговлей - Быстрый старт"

Затраты, Себестоимость, Финансы – за 7 вечеров

Это МАССОВЫЙ, Ультра-Доступный тренинг по типовой конфигурации «1С:Управление Торговлей 11».
По всем ее основным разделам, включая достаточно сложные:

    - учет и формирование затрат
    - учет транспортно-заготовительных расходов, складских затрат
    - расчет себестоимости

Даты проведения: с 04 по 11 января 2013 года.

----------


## Tak

Друзья! Всё официально и честно: Вы перечисляете на Яндекс-money (для вашего спокойствия c кодом протекции) и сразу получаете токен.

----------


## ArPlus

На мисте напиши. Там желающих много.

---------- Post added at 13:13 ---------- Previous post was at 13:12 ----------

А тебе скидку сразу прислали? Я хотел на трех взять, но цена 2400. Я взял на одного.

----------


## Tak

Оставшийся официальный токен в 3 раза дешевле - за 400 р. вместо 1200 р. 1-й день можно скачать с офиц. сайта. Пожалуйста пишите!

----------


## a_golentsov

Здравствуйте!
Я - участник курсов '1С Управление торговлей 11- Быстрый старт'.
К сожалению, так и не смог получить доступ к решениям ДЗ 4 и ДЗ 6.
Если они у Вас есть, вышлите, пожалуйста. 
Заранее благодарен, Андрей.

----------

